# Lunker Bass



## Jim (Jul 10, 2007)

I took my family to a local park that has this little pond with fountains and what not, and I always see people fishing and catching sunnys. I took my trusty rod and reel and threw on a super expensive 99 cent beetle spin and landed this hawg. I don't care what you say, I was pumped.....NO SKUNK! 

If I had a 100 Gallon aquarium setup at home, that fish would of been my new pet.


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 10, 2007)

That is too funny! But hey at least you caught something. Better than I did tonight. We went out for a little while and I caught jack.


----------



## redbug (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice job beating the skunk? I guess :wink: 

that looks like a yum dinger fish.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

Big fish, little fish it don't matter. You got a chance to get some fishing in and spend quality time with the family!! That is what counts  



Good job. I just remembered I believe I have a beetle spin in in my tray. Hmm maybe I will get the dust off it and start to give it some more use lol.


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> Big fish, little fish it don't matter. You got a chance to get some fishing in and spend quality time with the family!! That is what counts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If ever you need to put food on a plate in a life or death emergency.....Bust out a beetlespin.


----------



## redbug (Jul 11, 2007)

The first bass tournament I fished in the only bait I used was a bettle spin 
I wound up in second place they are a good bait..


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 6, 2007)

wow!! didnt think anyone could do worst than my personal worst but i think you actually beat it jim!!!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice try Mr.! No one can beat my tiny fish! No one! LOL!

I have a gift that no one has...I can consistently catch them. Can you say that? Didnt think so! :wink:


----------



## redbug (Aug 6, 2007)

I will give it A try !!! Now that's a hawg


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2007)

redbug....close, real close. You might have me beat there, I cant tell. Can we get some magnifying glasses.


----------



## SMDave (Aug 6, 2007)

Why are we posting up pictures of Mattlures Baby Bass?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 6, 2007)

i smell a smallest bass contest comming on


----------



## JustFishN (Aug 7, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Why are we posting up pictures of Mattlures Baby Bass?





HAHAHAHAHAH I think the matt lure I have is actually bigger


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Jim, awsome fish. Is that a Shimano Crucial you landed that hawg on?


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Hey Jim, awsome fish. Is that a Shimano Crucial you landed that hawg on?



Excellent eyes! Yes, Its become one of my favorites. Shimano 6'8 drop shot rod with a daiwa sol 2000 ( I know Shimano rod daiwa reel).

I dont even use it for drop shot. I skip weightless beavers and senkos way under docks and the thick of things with it. It is crazy! Was never able to do it consistently until this rod. The Beavers work better than the senkos for skipping across water IMO.


My first trip with it this year.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=36


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks alot. I love the look of a split grip and have been looking for my first 'high end' rod. I fish mostly plastics so it seems like it has the sensitivity and all I would need. It'll be a big step-up from the Ugly Stiks I normally use.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2657#p2657 said:


> BassAddict » Mon Aug 06, 2007 6:12 pm[/url]"]wow!! didnt think anyone could do worst than my personal worst but i think you actually beat it jim!!!!




WOW that is one ugly looking fish!


Ban BassAddict he is a fish molester


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2014)

Captain Ahab said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2657#p2657 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict » Mon Aug 06, 2007 6:12 pm[/url]"]wow!! didnt think anyone could do worst than my personal worst but i think you actually beat it jim!!!!
> ...



You can't molest the willing 
Fish and other critters are willing 
If not they'd say something!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2014)

You have not aged well at all BA


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 4, 2014)

I blame it on PASD!!! 
Post Ahab Stress Disorder


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2014)

I blame it on you! Dink master


----------

